# Take a look at my new Stove installation!!



## paulgp602 (Mar 11, 2006)

I hope it passes inspection. Nice huh?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 11, 2006)

If I have ever seen anything funnier I darn sure can't remember what it was.

Thanks!


----------



## elkimmeg (Mar 11, 2006)

I always wanted a wood powered truck. Dd it pass the emmissions test?


----------



## pinetop (Mar 11, 2006)

red green would be jealous...looks like some of the mobile deer hunting shacks i've seen


----------



## paulgp602 (Mar 11, 2006)

The scariest part is the makeshift ductwork on the ladder that is (in theory) supposed to bring heat down into the basement of the house. Heat rises though, and that ductwork slopes downward. Funny stuff...


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 12, 2006)

I thought Eric's boiler was in a barn.


----------



## begreen (Mar 12, 2006)

paulgp602 said:
			
		

> I hope it passes inspection. Nice huh?



ROTFLOL! That is hilarious.


----------



## PAJerry (Mar 12, 2006)

Hope that thing will pass EPA emmissions testing!


----------



## bruce (Mar 12, 2006)

what the hell is it?


----------



## paulgp602 (Mar 12, 2006)

its a stove made from a van that is supposed to heat the house via that ductwork


----------



## begreen (Mar 12, 2006)

Well, it appears to be electrified, so I suspect it has a blower in it. Hope they removed the gas tank and fuel system first.


----------



## skypager (Mar 12, 2006)

Is it available in any porcelain finishes?


----------



## Sundeep Arole (Mar 12, 2006)

too funny


----------



## webbie (Mar 12, 2006)

paulgp602 said:
			
		

> I hope it passes inspection. Nice huh?



No inspection needed - outdoor furnace.


----------



## paulgp602 (Mar 13, 2006)

Even though it is connected to the house?


----------



## Roospike (Mar 13, 2006)

awe ......u guys are just mad because u dont have one of your own.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Dec 19, 2009)

How many miles per cord does it get?


----------



## bogydave (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, I needed a good laugh!
Looks workable.
I think it's a camouflage for moonshine :bug:


----------



## gregp553 (Dec 19, 2009)

That is pure genius.  Or something.


----------



## Topshelf (Dec 21, 2009)

In the words or Jeff Foxworthy "If you have a van that doubles as a wood burning stove, Yoooou might be a red neck"

No offence to the southern members :coolsmile:


----------



## Bamawood (Dec 26, 2009)

I can see it now. Jerry Springer.Wives who's husbands made their van a wood burning stove.lol


----------

